

Using BudgetSimple instead of Mint - ry0ohki
http://human3rror.com/using-budgetsimple-instead-of-mint-for-family-finances/

======
dlsspy
I wrote an app similar to this many, many years ago and then switched over to
mint so I had to do less work.

I do agree it sucks that it's slow, but I spend money slowly in general. When
I do have a larger expense, I manually add it to mint so it's reflected
sooner.

Mint does suck in a couple of ways I wish it would suck less. Are there any
competitors to mint in the same space, but still moving rapidly?

Want:

* Android app (iPad app is a bonus).

* Auto sync with my bank (including pending).

* Basic budgeting.

* An API I could write my own apps with would be _awesome_.

------
muddylemon
I tried it out - it's not a "replacement" for mint - more of a stripped down,
zen version. Its one real feature is the one I want though, so i like it. All
I want from a budget app is the ability to: list out what I'm expecting to
spend, and show me where I f'd up this month.

